# Unsure if to cycle again 40



## Ziggyb (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello I just wanted some advice I'm nearly 44 and have just had two cycles of ivf One resulted in lost of twins at 6 weeks and 2nd loss of one at 8 weeks due to monosomy x. I know from statistics that my chances are low and am not sure whether to do anymore cycles as it's so mentally exhausting.. Wondered if anyone had any advice Thanks


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Ziggyb25. Statistics are only figures, and yr mental and physical condition is another pair of shoes. I am not a specialist in mcs, but I read that pregancy might end in mcs cause of chromosomal aneuploidy, that can be diagnosed by PGS NGS 360. Topmost is to make a decision you will be comfortable with in future. My personal principle is: better feel sorry for what I have done, but not feel sorry that could, but didn't. Think what you and only you do desire by all your heart.


----------



## PopPop8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello
I'm so sorry for for losses.
I got pregnant with OE at the ARGC at 43 and 7 months and now have a DD. I took loads of supplements including high dose inositol which I think made a big difference for me in improving egg quality. I produced plenty of eggs but obviously the quality wasn't good enough. I also had high immunes so worth checking whether the clinic you're planning to go to checks/treats your immunes.

I increased protein, cut out gluten, reduced sugar, took every supplement you could imagine, had immune therapy (IVIG), hysteroscopy followed by antibiotics, positive visualisation, Zita West post transfer CD. 

If you can find the strength to keep going I would make sure you've done everything you can to improve eggs/sperm quality beforehand for at least 3 months. 

Wishing you all the best 

X


----------



## Ziggyb (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you so much for your replies.


----------

